# -CM7 General Talk- Themes/Mods/Q&A Support/Kudos to Toast/Etc, Etc...



## iTz_Mazi

Close thread!


----------



## chefdave12118

Rocky?


----------



## mazook98

Chef.. I think we've dropped into an alternate reality..

Are you really "you"?

Cause I'm really "me", I promise. 
(Test me with a question only the "real me" would know...)

I'm gonna hang out and see if someone posing as Jay shows up too.

<<It ain't over till the fat guy swings.>>


----------



## chefdave12118

"mazook98 said:


> Chef.. I think we've dropped into an alternate reality..
> 
> Are you really "you"?
> 
> Cause I'm really "me", I promise.
> (Test me with a question only the "real me" would know...)
> 
> I'm gonna hang out and see if someone posing as Jay shows up too.
> 
> <<It ain't over till the fat guy swings.>>


What was the first pm on xda you and I had about?

I don't see Jay so I don't think this is really the core four from the other Universe.

Maybe you're Liquid trying to get info out of us?


----------

